# Here are Cloudkicker's Vox Tonelab settings



## brookh (Jun 3, 2011)

I emailed Ben Sharp a.k.a Cloudkicker asking for his Tonelab settings. He uses the blue Tonelab SE (without the foot pedal). Here's what he sent me:

On Beacons I used this high-gain setting:
UK Modern + UK T75
Treble 8.0
Middle 7.2
Bass 8.7
Presence 8.2
Gain 3.6
VR Gain 9.5
CH Volume 3.0
(No effects or reverb, those were added in Logic)

I used this for the clean tones:
Boutique CL + UK T75 (I don't know if that's a technically correct amp/cab combination but it worked for me)
Treble 5.2
Middle 4.9
Bass 5.2
Presence 5.2
Gain 6.5
VR Gain 8.2
CH Volume 10.0
(Again, no effects or reverb)


----------



## Menigguh (Jun 3, 2011)

What kind of guitar was used? What pickups? I would expect that would have play more of a role in his tone.


----------



## you_mirin_jobra (Jun 4, 2011)

Menigguh said:


> What kind of guitar was used? What pickups? I would expect that would have play more of a role in his tone.



Cloudkicker, Equipment


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome! Ben is the man.


----------



## Blasphemer (Jun 5, 2011)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Artean (Jun 5, 2011)

Cloudkicker is simply amazing, and I'm damn impressed Ben got that tone out of the Vox.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 6, 2011)

Fucking hell! Time to bust out the BLue box.


----------



## danieluber1337 (Jun 6, 2011)

Cloudkicker is amazing... at 1:07 on $ I explode from over-awesome...


----------



## theclap (Jun 8, 2011)

I love that this guy does not give 2 shits about giving any secrets away since he has a day job. Way to be assertive in getting what you want.


----------

